# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Καιρός !!!

## Maroulis Nikos

Από σήμερα δημιουργήσαμε μία νέα ενότητα που στόχο έχει να σας ενημερώνει για τον καιρό στην Ελλάδα και στο Εξωτερικό.

*1.* *Εδώ* θα ενημερώνεστε για τον *καιρό στην Ελλάδα*_.(αυτό το θέμα θα είναι μονίμος κλειδωμένο γιατι θα είναι μόνο για ενημέρωση)_

*2.* *Εδώ* θα μπορούμε να *σχολιάζουμε* και να ρωτάμε *για τις καιρικές προβλέψεις στην Ελλάδα*.

*3.* *Εδώ* θα ενημερώνεστε για τον *καιρό στο Εξωτερικό* όπως κυκλώνες κ.ο.κ.

*4.* *Εδώ* θα βρείτε όλα τα *link ιστοσελίδων* που σχετίζονται με  *τον καιρό*.

----------

